

Assessing the Exchanges - hga
http://nationalreview.com/corner/361577/assessing-exchanges-yuval-levin

======
hga
And an analysis from the Left that comes to many of the same conclusions:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/18/obamacare-train-
wre...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/18/obamacare-train-
wreck_n_4118041.html)

(Tried to submit it independently, but evidently Huffington Post items are
auto-killed.)

